# Norwegian: innbyrdes



## Grefsen

I was reading a Norwegian *fotball* article this morning and was having difficulty understanding the meaning of the word *'innbyrdes'* in the following sentence:

*Det betydde at vi måtte score minst et mål til for å lede innbyrdes.*

Here is the link to the article:

http://www.team-strommen.no/sak/003757.asp

Here is my attempt at a partial translation of this sentence:

It meant that we had to score at least one goal to lead ??

The *lexin.no* translations given for *'**innbyrdes'* are "mutual and joint," but using either of these words in the above sentence doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  

*På forhånd takk for hjelpen!*


----------



## missTK

I had to read the whole article to guess that they must mean that they would take the lead as compared to Everton, but it's a strange choice of words and not very clear.

I originally thought it must refer somehow to "lede på innbyrdes oppgjør", which you may know means leading according to the rule of head-to-head results (the final tiebreaker in a typical tournament). But that doesn't seem to make sense in this context.


----------



## Grefsen

missTK said:


> I originally thought it must refer somehow to "lede på innbyrdes oppgjør", which you may know means leading according to the rule of head-to-head results (the final tiebreaker in a typical tournament). But that doesn't seem to make sense in this context.


*Tusen takk for det!* 

Actually I must admit that I didn't know this.  

As I understood it, *Team Strømmen* had to win their match by at least five goals so that they would be ahead on goal differential going into the final match against Everton.  I think the meaning of the sentence would have been more clear if *"lede på innbyrdes oppgjør"* was used instead of just *"innbyrdes."*


----------



## missTK

But in this case, that would be wrong, since from what I can tell they are actually talking about a lead by goal differential. Innbyrdes oppgjør would be if the goal differential was equal and they were going by the results of an earlier Strømmen-Everton match.


----------



## Grefsen

missTK said:


> But in this case, that would be wrong, since from what I can tell they are actually talking about a lead by goal differential.


I was a little too quick to reply and managed to gloss over the part about "head-to-head results." 



missTK said:


> Innbyrdes oppgjør would be if the goal differential was equal and they were going by the results of an earlier Strømmen-Everton match.


Du har helt rett.


----------



## hanne

Grefsen said:


> Du har helt riktig.


"Du har helt *rett*".
"riktig" is an adjective, not a noun.

(I even found this for you: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7004674&highlight=#post7004674 - yes, I also hate being reminded of things I wasn't supposed to forget )


----------



## Grefsen

hanne said:


> "Du har helt *rett*".
> "riktig" is an adjective, not a noun.


This feels like _déjà vu all over again. _



hanne said:


> (I even found this for you: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7004674&highlight=#post7004674 - yes, I also hate being reminded of things I wasn't supposed to forget )


*Tusen takk for det!  *

Also thanks to you and everyone else who has been correcting me for being so patient.   I'd much rather be reminded several times than to keep making the same mistake.


----------



## basslop

Sports journalists often use the language in a bad way. Many would say that they often misuse the language. The advise is: Expect strange and even wrong use of the language when you read about sports in the papers.

I suppose this is not fenomenal for Norway?


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> Sports journalists often use the language in a bad way. Many would say that they often misuse the language. The advise is: Expect strange and even wrong use of the language when you read about sports in the papers.


This is especially good advice for me since a lot of the Norwegian articles I attempt to read are about *'foball.'* 



basslop said:


> I suppose this is not fenomenal for Norway?


I understand what you mean, but here is my suggestion for rewriting your sentence:

I suppose this phenomenon is not unique to Norway.


----------



## Grefsen

missTK said:


> I originally thought it must refer somehow to "lede på innbyrdes oppgjør", which you may know means leading according to the rule of head-to-head results (the final tiebreaker in a typical tournament). But that doesn't seem to make sense in this context.


So could   "leading on goal differential" *på norsk *be written using *"lede på innbyrdes"* + "*mål* (differential)?"


----------



## basslop

Grefsen said:


> ...
> 
> I understand what you mean, but here is my suggestion for rewriting your sentence:
> 
> I suppose this phenomenon is not unique to Norway.



Thank for your suggestion Grefsen. It is very helpful for me because in my career, I have some contact with our French software suppliers. We communicate in English. I have experienced that since none of us are native English speakers it is very important that the communication take place in correct English in order to avoid misunderstandings.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> So could "leading on goal differential" *på norsk *be written using *"lede på innbyrdes"* + "*mål* (differential)?"


 
"Lede på innbyrdes målforskjell", I suppose. Or did I miss something here?


----------



## missTK

Since I know you're a football fan, I hope you're okay with a bit of nitpicking. "Målforskjell" and "innbyrdes målforskjell" are two different things. Målforskjell is goal difference. Innbyrdes målforskjell is head-to-head goal difference.


----------



## Grefsen

missTK said:


> Since I know you're a football fan, I hope you're okay with a bit of nitpicking. "Målforskjell" and "innbyrdes målforskjell" are two different things. Målforskjell is goal difference. Innbyrdes målforskjell is head-to-head goal difference.


*Tusen takk for forklaringen.  *

Could "aggregrate score" *på norsk* be *"innbyrdes poengsum" kanskje ?*  An example of aggregrate score is the total score over a two match playoff.


----------



## missTK

I've never heard that expression, and I don't think it exists, but I don't know what to use instead. "Score" in this context I would translate as "stilling" (while the game is in progress) or "resultat" (after it's finished). Poengsum is always wrong when you're talking about the score between two teams - one team can have a poengsum, but that's tournament points, not goals.

My best guess for the aggregate score is "stilling sammenlagt"/"sammenlagtstilling"/"sammenlagtresultat"/ "resultat sammenlagt", or just "sammenlagt" if the rest is clear from context.


----------

